# Fair Price for an 8163-G?



## farmerpete (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi. I have an opportunity to purchase an 8163-G in good shape. Has some cosmetic blemishes, but mechanically its in good shape and it runs well. It comes with a front snow blower, sweeper, and a soft-sided cab (with glass windshield and wiper). $800. Is that a fair price? I've never owned a gravely before - anything to know about these units? I plan to use it for snow blowing and not much else.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------

